
Show HN: LinCV – transform LinkedIn profile to printable CV in 5 seconds - calmchaos
https://alternativeto.net/software/lincv/
======
piperswe
I just tried to use this extension on my LinkedIn profile and the generated CV
shows my name and LinkedIn link as someone else entirely... If you'd like to
debug, my LinkedIn is
[https://linkedin.com/in/pswe](https://linkedin.com/in/pswe).

~~~
calmchaos
Should be now fixed for Firefox (Chrome version is pending review which can
take a long time). Thanks a lot for the report. If you can retest (make sure
you have 1.0.3 version so force extension update if it doesn't update
automatically), it's highly appreciated.

~~~
piperswe
Seems to be working now!

~~~
calmchaos
Awesome! Thanks a lot for the report and for confirming!

------
danielscrubs
It says the CVs are beautiful but I don't see any screenshots of the design?

LinkedIns CV:s are ok:ish in design so if you can make a design that surpass
theirs I'll give it a try. :)

~~~
calmchaos
The best way to see how it looks is to try it. :) Install + View CV shouldn't
take more than 30 seconds in total if you are already logged on to LinkedIn.

~~~
yodon
No, most people don't just install stuff that lacks even a basic screenshot.
The lack of any visuals asks all of us to give you too much credit for design
quality in advance. There are risks to installing chrome extensions, on top of
the time required to do so, and most online CV generators are hideous. If you
refuse to show what yours looks like visitors have to go with the statistics
and say yours is probably ugly too, hence no install. I can't imagine why you
wouldn't show one, but it's your call.

~~~
calmchaos
Since I don't want to use my own data, I would have to invent an imaginary
profile and fill in all the data (practically write a full CV with fake data).
Haven't found the time to do that yet since I didn't think it so important.
Obviously it is.

~~~
lukevp
Why would you not want to share your CV?

------
tmpz22
I highly recommend against downloading chrome extensions from unvetted third
parties especially those which interact with LinkedIn. They are a VERY common
vector for Malware, either to scrape your own contact details, to scrape your
connections, or to do any manner of shady things.

There is a long and deep history of LinkedIn related chrome extensions that I
won't get into. Many are a violation of LI's TOS. Most have to do with Lead
sourcing for sales organizations. A lot of LI information ends up getting
resold on grey market sites. Just don't do it. The convenience isn't worth it.

~~~
calmchaos
The extension does not send your data anywhere. It only requests access to
linkedin.com domain and all data stays within your browser. Nothing is sent to
websites or outside your browser.

We don't collect any data and fully respect your privacy. The source code of
the extension is not minified or obfuscated in any way so you can review it in
your browser if you are sceptical.

------
m0zg
LinkedIn itself lets you export your CV as PDF. I never bother with anything
else.

~~~
jeremiahlee
The LinkedIn export includes stuff you probably don’t want to include for
someone viewing your CV outside of LinkedIn. There isn’t a way to customize
it, which is why there are so many tools for doing so.

~~~
m0zg
Nobody reads past the first page anyway. I throw it all in. I landed jobs at
Google and at several other high-ticket places with a LinkedIn-generated
resume, FWIW.

~~~
calmchaos
There are lots of people in the world who could get high paying jobs without
any CV at all. But that doesn't mean that the CV wouldn't matter for the rest
of us.

------
calmchaos
Some features: \- fully customizable layout (XSL template) \- CV data can be
exported as XML \- default template features: \- very compact but readable
layout (typically max 2 pages) \- include your picture in your CV \- include
custom reference contact information \- automatically calculate the length of
your experience (overall and per position) \- include skills & endorsements
and endorsement counts \- include all licenses & certifications information \-
include all volunteer experience information \- include all publications
information

~~~
lukevp
The image rotation didn't work correctly on mine. Send me a PM with your
e-mail if you want me to send you a copy. It left a dotted line around the
rotated image.

~~~
calmchaos
Can't figure out how to send PMs here but you can contact us at nodetics AT
removespam gmail deletethis com so we can troubleshoot this.

